# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Xhamia ne New York, afer Kullave Binjake

## Qyfyre

Jane publikuar planet per xhamine qe do ndertohet ne New York afer kullave binjake. Ndertesa do  kete nje pamje moderne.







Developers release renderings of controversial Park51 community center

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Ncncnc, kjo nuk eshte xhami ! 

Edhe un jam kundër ndertimit te kesaj xhamie jo-Islamike !
Eshte xhami politike, dhe si e tille meriton te rrezohet si dy kullat binjake !

----------


## strange

Xhami? Në fotografin e dytë shihet një grua me minifund, që nga kur lejohet hyrja në Xhami me fund dhe krahë e flokë qel? Kjo ndërtese s'po me duket mua se ka qëllimin e një Xhamie...

Pastaj...ne Shqiptaret i rregulluam problemet tona tani duhet edhe Amerikës ti ndihmojmë me problemet e veta...

----------


## the admiral

ma sa di une do jete qender islamike e jo xhami... 
as nuk ka qene fare ne plan te ndertohet xhami...

----------


## Qyfyre

Xhamia ka qene ne plan, po nuk ishte e gjithe ndertesa 16-kateshe xhami. Thjesht do jete ne nje nga ato kate. Ndertesa do jete "community center".

----------


## Qyfyre

Sikur nuk shkon dhe aq shume me ndertesat perreth, po kshu duket bukur, sidomos nga brenda.

----------


## ximi_abedini

kjo natyrisht qe eshte edhe politike per tu arsytu shba per krimet e bera ndaj muslimaneve dhe mendoj qe kjo eshte edhe nje kerkim falje e shba ndaj muslimaneve  per shakak qe i fajsuan muslimanet per rrezimin e kullave binjake

po ti rrezonin kullat binjake muslimanet kurr sdo ndertohej nje qender islamike afar tyre por kjo tregon se prapa sulmit eshte dikush tjeter qe tashme dihet e jo muslimanet

ndersa sa i perket formes pasi disa theksojn se nuk ka formen siq kan xhamit e tjera forma nuk ka rendsi me rendesi eshte qe kjo te sherbej per muslimanet te sherbej qe ne te te falin namazin sepse forma nuk eshte kusht, dhe ne kemi me mijra xhami ne mbar boten e posaqerisht ne evrop e amerik qe nuk kan minare dhe jan pjes e ndertesave te banimit mirpo ato quhen xhami pasi ne to kryhet namazi dhe te gjitha aktivitetet islame dhe kjo eshte e rendesishme

----------


## alnosa

> Ncncnc, kjo nuk eshte xhami ! 
> 
> Edhe un jam kundër ndertimit te kesaj xhamie jo-Islamike !
> Eshte xhami politike, dhe si e tille meriton te rrezohet si dy kullat binjake !


Meriton te rrezohet si dy kullat binjake ?! Me nje fjale ben mire qe rane kullat sipas kesaj thenies tende?! Je ne metro ore apo jo ?!Mos u merzit se dhe minarja nuk do i mongoj po dalngadale, prit .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ps.

U miratua 100% qe do behet xhami se sikur paten ca pengesa njehere .

----------


## Muhamer

Mua me duket me teper si qender tregtare se sa nje qender islamike, dhe per cfar do vleje kjo qender??

----------


## ximi_abedini

kjo eshte qender islamike Këtu është planifikuar shumë më tepër më tepër se një xhami e thjeshtë. Përveç dhomës së lutjes për 2000 besimtarë, kjo ndërtesë shumëkatëshe do të përmbajë dhe një teatër me 500 vende dhe një pishinë. Është planifikuar gjithashtu edhe një fushë basketbolli, një librari, një shkollë gatimi, një qendër fitnesi dhe një vend përkujtimor për viktimat e 11 Shtatorit.

----------


## Qyfyre

> kjo natyrisht qe eshte edhe politike per tu arsytu shba per krimet e bera ndaj muslimaneve dhe mendoj qe kjo eshte edhe nje kerkim falje e shba ndaj muslimaneve  per shakak qe i fajsuan muslimanet per rrezimin e kullave binjake
> 
> po ti rrezonin kullat binjake muslimanet kurr sdo ndertohej nje qender islamike afar  por kjo tregon se prapa sulmit eshte dikush tjeter qe tashme dihet e jo muslimanet
> 
> ndersa sa i perket formes pasi disa theksojn se nuk ka formen siq kan xhamit e tjera forma nuk ka rendsi me rendesi eshte qe kjo  sherbej per muslimanet te sherbej qe ne te te falin namazin sepse forma nuk eshte kusht, dhe ne kemi me mijra xhami ne mbar boten e posaqerisht ne evrop e amerik qe nuk kan minare dhe jan pjes e ndertesave te banimit mirpo ato quhen xhami pasi ne to kryhet namazi dhe te gjitha aktivitetet islame dhe kjo eshte e rendesishme


Eshte veshtire ta kuptosh idene e lirise dhe demokracise. Ne Amerike ndiqet ligji dhe vete shumica e amerikaneve thoshin qe kane te drejte ta ndertojne xhamine, edhe pse po shumica thoshte qe nuk eshte mire te ndertohet aty.

Ai tjetri eshte ne gjyq per kullat, ti thua po kerkojn falje.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Meriton te rrezohet si dy kullat binjake ?! Me nje fjale ben mire qe rane kullat sipas kesaj thenies tende?! Je ne metro ore apo jo ?!Mos u merzit se dhe minarja nuk do i mongoj po dalngadale, prit .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ps.
> 
> U miratua 100% qe do behet xhami se sikur paten ca pengesa njehere .


Pati protesta dhe kishte nje mundesi qe ndertesa qe ishte aty, te kthehej ne ndertese historike, gje qe do ndalonte prishjen e saj, po nuk u miratua nje gje e tille.

Se di te kete pasur pengesa te tjera, pervec protestave. Ishte vetem ne dore te ndertusit nese donte ta levizte apo jo. Dhe Bloomberg dhe Obama thane qe amerikanet kane te drejte te falen ku te duan.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Xhami? Në fotografin e dytë shihet një grua me minifund, që nga kur lejohet hyrja në Xhami me fund dhe krahë e flokë qel? Kjo ndërtese s'po me duket mua se ka qëllimin e një Xhamie...
> 
> Pastaj...ne Shqiptaret i rregulluam problemet tona tani duhet edhe Amerikës ti ndihmojmë me problemet e veta...


Kan dashur te tallin ****** Amerikant me islamiket.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> 



Xhami, me motive cioniste ?! Kjo me shume duket si sinagoge !  :rrotullo syte: 

Definitivisht, nuke shte xhami islamike. 

@alnosa, kur thash meriton si dy kullat, kisha fjalen se si u rrezuan. 

Kjo nuk eshte xhami, plus kesaj i takon sektit sufist  !

----------


## strange

> Kan dashur te tallin ****** Amerikant me islamiket.


Këtë bëjnë që shumë kohe amerikanet me pjesën tjetër të botes. Bëjnë një plan dhe bota merret me të ndërsa vet amerikanet merren me gjera tjera.

----------


## niku-nyc

Ja dhe diferenca ndermjet ketij sistemi demokratik dhe me ate qe hapni syt gjith diten neper forume duke lexuar perralla pro-fundamentaliste. 

Kjo ndertese, sic e shpjegoj _Qyfyre_ nuk eshte krijuar per te qen xhami por si nje komunitet i vogel ose si nje shkolle, e perbere ne ket ndertese te madhe. 


Ne qoftese asnjeri nuk arrin akoma te kuptoj planin (qe e ka planifikuar/miratuar vet imam Rauf) dhe demokracine Amerikane qe perbehet ne ket ndertese, atehere do ishte mire sikur te studionit ligjet e ketij vendi para se te hidheshit direkt tek perrallat qe lexoni neper forume.

----------


## SKRAPARI

ajo nuk eshte as xhami dhe nuk eshte afer ish-kullave binjake.

----------


## Hyllien

> ajo nuk eshte as xhami dhe nuk eshte afer ish-kullave binjake.


Pak a shumë 2 blloqe larg, quhet Ground Zero, pasi në atë godinë ka rënë dhe një pjesë nga avjoni. Kjo është e dokumentar gjërësisht. Tani pyetja shtrohet, përse duhet të bëhet një Xhami aq afër ku në NY ka 100 xhamira dhe përse duhet shkaktuar gjithë kjo gjullurdi në një plagë që është ende e freskët për popullin Amerikan.

----------


## SKRAPARI

> Pak a shumë 2 blloqe larg, quhet Ground Zero, pasi në atë godinë ka rënë dhe një pjesë nga avjoni. Kjo është e dokumentar gjërësisht. Tani pyetja shtrohet, përse duhet të bëhet një Xhami aq afër ku në NY ka 100 xhamira dhe përse duhet shkaktuar gjithë kjo gjullurdi në një plagë që është ende e freskët për popullin Amerikan.


ti akoma se kupton qe ajo s`eshte xhami, por eshte nje ndertese ne formen e nje koshereje blete ku ne nje kat te saj do falen myslimanet. por ama s`do kete minare ku do dalin te pellase hoxha. ndersa banoret e nju jorkut shumica e tyre nuk duan ta dine fare. amerikanet nuk i njofin fare myslimanet, sepse ketu ka shume pak myslimane. ata pak qe jane vijne prej afrike ose indie.

----------


## Hyllien

> ti akoma se kupton qe ajo s`eshte xhami, por eshte nje ndertese ne formen e nje koshereje blete ku ne nje kat te saj do falen myslimanet. por ama s`do kete minare ku do dalin te pellase hoxha. ndersa banoret e nju jorkut shumica e tyre nuk duan ta dine fare. amerikanet nuk i njofin fare myslimanet, sepse ketu ka shume pak myslimane. ata pak qe jane vijne prej afrike ose indie.


Sigurisht, minareja nuk lejohet në disa vënde, por mjafton të shkosh në Michigan ose Boston të kuptosh se sa i "persekutuar" është muslimani në Amerikë. Ato lloj Xhamishë nuk i gjen as në Arabi me atë lluks! Në Amerikë ka një komunitet të konsiderueshëm muslimanë, të cilët madje janë dhe të fuqishëm nga ana e bizneseve. Numërohen të jenë të paktën 5 milionë. Nuk janë pak.

Megjithatë ti ju shmange pyetjes time origjinale. Disa blloqe më tutje ka një tjetër qëndër kulturore islamike. Në zonën e Greenwich Village ekziston një tjetër qëndër shumë e vjetër dhe ka disa dhe Uptown.

----------

